# Ostacruiser's still go'n strong



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If you haven't been over to *Ostacruiser*'s YouTube channel in a while, go! He's still doing things most of us only dream about.

https://www.youtube.com/user/ostacruiser/videos


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes he is... including buying a Sherpa! lol


----------



## 10brute750 (Sep 20, 2017)

I dream to be like ostacruiser when i get his age haha what he does with those canams is amazing 

Sent from my SM-G930R7 using Tapatalk


----------

